# Windows 2008 Server, Unwanted Sleep mode



## wmtfuller (Oct 6, 2010)

I have turned off sleep mode every place I can find it (Screen Saver, Power Options ...) yet my Win2k8 Server continues to go into Sleep mode after only a few minutes of unattended operation. Really don't want system to go to sleep unless it's instructed to do so. Any thoughts or suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Is it hooked to a UPS? I've seen where having an underpowered UPS will cause this. Other things could be the BIOS itself causing it to go to sleep as well. What kind of server is it?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Review the bios power settings. You may have a defective mainboard or power supply.


----------



## wmtfuller (Oct 6, 2010)

Not using UPS, server is fairly new and no other evident faults. If there is a particular BIOS setting your thinking of, please let me know. I've looked in BIOS and don't see anything related.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

In the bios power management setup you may have selections like acpi standby state or others that mention what to do for sleep/hibernate. Then check control panel/power settings for what maybe configured for sleep/hibernate. I disable all of those for server.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

if nothing in BIOS try these two commands from a DOS prompt:

powercfg -h on

powercfg -h off


----------

